# 1935 Corsair (Westfield) came in today



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2015)

After months of waiting, my Corsair finally came in.  There are a few questions that I have.  

1. Has anyone seen the little washers before (Pat Pending).
2. These triple step are different than my others.  They have sharper first step than my others and have a reinforced piece by the valve stem on each rim.  Any input?
3. I don't remember my racks like this with Pat pending on them.  Does anyone else have them with the stamp?
4. The drop stand is perfectly cut down the middle and has a funky latch on it.  What's up with that? (Jerry Seinfeld)


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2015)

Holy Crap


----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2015)

Your wheels are stainless-very rare!

DROP STAND a westfield exclusive was made to fold in for shipment in the box... really a great bike


----------



## vincev (Sep 28, 2015)

Sweet !


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 28, 2015)

Super beautiful Chris. Not an expert in any way but nothing looks altered IMO. Just spectacular.!  Congrads.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 28, 2015)

Very nice, some subtle rare qualities...serious looking fork rake. Nice find. I think these early transition balooners are the thing.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 28, 2015)

Instant food drop.


----------



## 41rollfast (Sep 28, 2015)

Damn she's nice!!
My rack off my robin is very similar and it has a patent number on it too.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 28, 2015)

Very nice indeed!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Instant food drop.




Panties too.


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2015)

The washer was a Westfield thing in the early 30s. They had rubber mounted to them too. But they are usually long gone.


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2015)

Drop stand.


----------



## RJWess (Sep 28, 2015)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2015)

bike said:


> Your wheels are stainless-very rare!
> 
> DROP STAND a westfield exclusive was made to fold in for shipment in the box... really a great bike




Great info!  Please feel free to elaborate more if you can


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2015)

catfish said:


> Drop stand.




Thanks Ed, I figured that you and Bike would have some info.  Do you guys know who sold the Corsair?


----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2015)

he he I was trying to beat Catfish to the punch but he IS the KING of WESTFIELD


----------



## larock65 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice bike Chris!


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2015)

bike said:


> he he I was trying to beat Catfish to the punch but he IS the KING of WESTFIELD




I'm the whiz and nobody beats me.........  No wait that's someone else.... I'm Catfish


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks Ed, I figured that you and Bike would have some info.  Do you guys know who sold the Corsair?




Corsair was just another brand name that Westfield had bought out decades before. When they bought out a brand they would start badging Westfield built bikes under the new name. To keep the good will and customer base that was loyal to that brand. I have the exact same bike with a Hartford badge.   Catfish


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2015)

catfish said:


> Corsair was just another brand name that Westfield had bought out decades before. When they bought out a brand they would start badging Westfield built bikes under the new name. To keep the good will and customer base that was loyal to that brand. I have the exact same bike with a Hartford badge.   Catfish




Lets see some pics ED


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 28, 2015)

What a great looking bike that is. Great score Chris. I love the overall originality that it maintains. Keep that one in the stable.


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Lets see some pics ED




I don't have access to it right now. And I bought it long before I had a digital camera.... So no photos on my server. I have a catalog for it too. But I'll have to go into the vault to get it out and scan it.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> What a great looking bike that is. Great score Chris. I love the overall originality that it maintains. Keep that one in the stable.




It's definitely in the top 4.  
38 Blue Bird
39 Twin Flex
35 CWC Flat tank
35 Corsair
No order to the top 4

It would be a toss up for the fifth bike


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> 35 Corsair




This realy is a great bike. And realy under appreciated in the hobby IMO.


----------



## Barto (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow, that is a pipe dream for me


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2015)

Barto said:


> Wow, that is a pipe dream for me




Thanks, you will get there.  I said the same thing about 6 years ago


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 30, 2015)

Love it! Would love to own one!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 1, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> After months of waiting, my Corsair finally came in.
> 
> Fabulous bike, Chris.
> Well worth the wait for sure.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2015)

Yowza!!!!!!!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 3, 2015)

nice score chris,you always seem to find these bad boys!!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 3, 2015)

catfish said:


> I don't have access to it right now. And I bought it long before I had a digital camera.... So no photos on my server. I have a catalog for it too. But I'll have to go into the vault to get it out and scan it.




boy I would like to see that vault!!!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 3, 2015)

I was grabbing lunch will Rob Wolfe yesterday and he said that Mike was saying he was asking too much for the bike.  Then an hour after I purchased it, mike called him back to buy it.  It's kinda coo lowing that he wanted it.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 3, 2015)

Spell check 

It is cool that  he honored his deal with you instead of selling it to his picker brother


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Spell check
> 
> It is cool that  he honored his deal with you instead of selling it to his picker brother




Well, Chris was willing to pay the asking price. Mike was not.....


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 3, 2015)

That's for sure. Mike probably wants to pay 50 cents on the dollar for his flipping profit


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 5, 2015)

He was sticking his brother at the same price. It was funny hearing him go back and forth on the phone buying a sign from a friend.  If sounded like me and Eddie  or me and Keith.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 5, 2015)

The art of negotiation. I can hear us now Chris


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

.........


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

............


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

I've got another catalog to dig out and scan.... I had this already saved on my computer.    Catfish


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks Ed.  BTW, have ever seen a blue one before.  It seems like these style bikes have been White, Red or Black.


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks Ed.  BTW, have ever seen a blue one before.  It seems like these style bikes have been White, Red or Black.




Mine is blue. Exact same bike as yours. Just a different badge. I've seen one original black with white pin, that I tried to save..... But some moron was able to buy it and restore it..... Took an original paint, #7 condition bike, and made it worthless to me....


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2015)

Don'tcha hate Morons?


----------



## catfish (Oct 8, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Don'tcha hate Morons?




Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Saddle re-Cover....*



catfish said:


> View attachment 245163




That is awesome Catfish!
I think you should send that Saddle to Rustjukie for craftsmanship Restoration.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 23, 2015)

If that's all original stitching. I'd leave it alone.

Great looking bike Ed


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> That is awesome Catfish!
> I think you should send that Saddle to Rustjukie for craftsmanship Restoration.




Not my bike. Mine is all original.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2015)

catfish said:


> Not my bike. Mine is all original.




I thought about that after I posted… Yours is blue


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I thought about that after I posted… Yours is blue




I'll try to get photos of mine..... Got a million other things to do.


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

This is mine. Kind of buried in the collection. And covered in dust....


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2015)

very nice Ed.  Mine came with stainless fenders not painted, besides that they are twins.  I like the white chainless back there too


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> very nice Ed.  Mine came with stainless fenders not painted, besides that they are twins.  I like the white chainless back there too




Thanks. I chased that bike for a few years. It's in one of the bicycle evolution books.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow  ! Awesome.


----------

